

Android's Missing Http Library - foobar2k
http://loopj.com/android-async-http/

======
foobar2k
The android SDK comes with both Java's java.net.* http client support and the
Apache HttpClient 4.0 library, but both require you to write epic amounts of
code just to perform a basic HTTP GET.

